# Hyatt Wild Oat San Antonio...



## ellsworth (Aug 22, 2008)

Our family is celebrating a 40th anniversary here in October.........grandchildren (6,8,11) assorted adults..men who golf, women who shop...etc.

Any suggestions from those who have stayed here...room locations, restaurants, things not to miss..We are going to have fun just being together, but any extra special hints woulld be welcome...thanks.  :whoopie:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 23, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 23, 2008)

We stayed at the Wild Oat in April of this year in a two bedroom unit.  The unit was great.  There is a very nice pool with a lazy river on premises.  There is only one eaterie on site which is okay for lite fare or burgers.  Otherwise, across the way at the Hotel there is a restaurant.  We ordered salmon there and were very dissatisfied with the meal.  My wife and I got sick on the trip and we suspect that salmon.  I can't recommend the hotel restaurant.  

You are very near hill country and should explore Banderas, cowboy town usa, which is very interesting.  The concierge at the resort is very helpful and will give you lists of places to see, things to do, and where to eat.

Of course, you should do river walk and the Alamo in San Antonio.  We were there during a big fiesta in San Antonio and enjoyed that.  I am sure you will have a great time.


----------



## ellsworth (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to respond....not too happy to hear the bad news about the hotel restaurant however...guess we'll just do lunch!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 5, 2008)

ellsworth said:


> Our family is celebrating a 40th anniversary here in October.........grandchildren (6,8,11) assorted adults..men who golf, women who shop...etc.
> 
> Any suggestions from those who have stayed here...room locations, restaurants, things not to miss..We are going to have fun just being together, but any extra special hints woulld be welcome...thanks.  :whoopie:



Going there in 2 weeks. I will let you know what I find. 

-TJ


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 5, 2008)

How is the drive to the River Walk area and other things to in town?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 5, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> How is the drive to the River Walk area and other things to in town?



I was in San Antonio about 2 years ago and stayed on the Riverwalk in downtown. I drove to the 2 Hyatts in hill country to check them out for potential future vacations. I recall the drive was about 30-45 minutes depending on traffic, I think it is about 20 miles.  The drive is mostly freeway. 

I also recall the 2 Hyatts are near Sea World. 

-TJ


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 5, 2008)

The wild oat is basically surrounded by highway.  You need to get on one to go anywhere.  The ride into town is not too bad but is subject to rush hour congestion.  There is alot of traffic in the entire san antonio area.  There are quite a few parking lots in the alamo, river walk area.


----------



## mshatty (Sep 5, 2008)

BTW, its Hyatt Wild "Oaks" Ranch, not "Oat".


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 5, 2008)

mshatty said:


> BTW, its Hyatt Wild "Oaks" Ranch, not "Oat".



I was just there in April, and there was only one oat visible.  There were many oaks however.   I think they should change the name to the wild oaks ranch.  It would be more appropriate.


----------



## 2bugsn1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Enjoy the Texas Hill Country*

We went there two weeks ago to see the 90 presentation, and we live in the area.  The resort is very nice, and the unit's are very well appointed (flat screen tvs in every room, granite counter tops, whirlpool tubs) but it does only have 1 light fare restaurant.  There is a Rudy's barbecue nearby.  We are in the process of buying a 1880 point unit there (resale of course).  We were not worried about restaurants nearby because we generally cook for ourselves.  They have these great cavanas with hammocks, fire pits and rocking chairs).  There is a Hyatt Regency Resort and Spa across the road that Wild Oaks guests can use.

The pool is an indoor/outdoor so i think it's available year round.

It is located close to freeways, so if you avoid rush hour, it is about a 25 minute drive to downtown San Antonio.

Make sure you take some drives up in the Hill Country.  There are many small quaint towns, like Bandera, Boerne, Blanco, New Braunfels.

October is a great time to visit TX as the the weather has cooled down some (probably highs in the lower 80's).

As far as the Oaks, the resort has many Live Oaks (very majestic trees and different than the oaks I had been accustomed to seeing in the midwest).  They are very beautiful with dramatic trunks/branching.

Enjoy your visit.


----------

